# Florida to Texas?



## crw91383 (Jan 10, 2013)

[smiley=dankk2.gif]Just found out my 16 shadowcast should be ready sometime in April. Planning on heading out last week of Apri or 1st week of may and wanted to know some good spots to fish on way back in florida? This is my first skiff and Im not looking secret spots just a little info to send me in right direction. Probably gonna fish at least on day in Fort Pierce and then one or two more headed westbound home. Thanks in advance
-Chris


----------



## tbipower (Oct 12, 2014)

Ill be making that same trip in June/July.


----------



## Boerne (Jul 11, 2014)

Good to hear other Texas shadowcast owners. I picked mind up in Nov. Had it out a couple of times at POC.

PM me maybe we can have a shadowcast tourney...


----------



## jsnipes (May 1, 2011)

CRW,

I am from the Vero/Ft. Pierce area but live in Houston now. Shoot me a PM and I can point you in the right direction in Ft. Pierce/Vero area.

I have pretty limited info on Mosquito but generally have found fish when I've gone up there.

-John


----------



## crw91383 (Jan 10, 2013)

Yeah sure are seeing and hearing of more and more shadowcasts making it this way! jsnipes28 PM sent
-Chris


----------

